# Agitação Marítima 02-02-2014 @ Costa da Caparica



## criz0r (8 Fev 2014 às 16:50)

Boa tarde, visto que só agora consegui ter algum tempo para poder fazer upload aos vídeos e fotos do passado Swell, partilho agora com vocês a situação vivida no dia 2 anterior Domingo. Peço desculpa pela qualidade dos vídeos mas a câmara só tem 8mpixels, mesmo assim ainda tira umas fotos jeitosas .



























Esta foto que mostra o indivíduo que é tudo menos pescador faço notar que 5 minutos depois de eu ter tirado a foto uma onda de grandes dimensões fez com que ele caisse e quase por milagre não foi arrastado. 






















































































Mais á frente irei postar os vídeos  espero que gostem das fotos.


----------



## Z13 (8 Fev 2014 às 17:30)

Imagens impressionantes! 

Boa recolha!


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2014 às 20:09)

Imagens interessantes mas espero que não te tenhas posto em risco para as fazeres.


----------



## criz0r (8 Fev 2014 às 21:46)

Algumas foram tiradas em cima de uma ponte onde é complicado o mar chegar, as outras foram tiradas durante a Baixa-Mar apesar de a altura das ondas parecer estar Preia-Mar  mas de facto reparei em bastantes pessoas inclusivé com crianças a aproximarem-se demasiado das rochas, é por isso que 1h mais tarde a polícia "limpou" o paredão.


----------



## Avalanche (8 Fev 2014 às 22:49)

muito bom


----------



## Avalanche (8 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

Avalanche disse:


> muito bom


----------



## andre patro (8 Fev 2014 às 23:22)

vista da costa da Caparica a partir do bico da areia


----------

